# Bobby Flay and his wife



## esquared

I was watching a Bobby Flay show the other day and he had his wife on. They were grilling on a rooftop and she kept saying walkamole instead of guacamole. I have never really liked Bobby Flay since his second appearance on Iron Chef Japan when he stood on his counter top and I believe was given the win to shut him up. Now fast forward to a few days ago when I see him and his wife on a rooftop cooking. I found her just as annoying as her husband. I was sitting with my girlfriend saying I wish I was there with them and she says "the food does not even look that good". I look at her and say I don't want to eat the food I want to push them off the roof as this is the most annoying show I have ever seen on food network. I think food network has beyond a doubt jumped the shark with this episode. It was so bad I had to watch it.

So is it just me or do others find Bobby Flay a arrogant jerk? I have eaten at his restaurant in New York and it was good but I just can't like this guy at all and always root for him to lose on iron chef.


----------



## chefedb

Flay is an outside  grill cook and a pompous type person. His wife who plays an assistant DA on a TV series seems to be the same I agree. They both think they are the greatest. There are others from food network that let it all go to their heads like them. 

       Flay was lucky a Guy by the name of Jerry Kretchner  took a liking to him and backed a restaurant for him. Kretchner worked for the mayor of NY and was able to pull a lot of strings with real estate and permits etc in NY. Thats how Flay was made,.Connections, & right place right time.

     I once brought a top french chef into a place to see it  that  I was running in NY. He was good at what he did ,smaller restaurants that were in vogue. The operation I was in was doing 10,000 covers per week 25 to 30 cooks in kitchen, unbelievable from scratch production. After viewing this he told me I was a mad man for being a part of this, and if he were here he would have a stroke,not hat he would even consider it. So it's different strokes for different folks. I would be bored in his type of operation.


----------



## kyheirloomer

_ as this is the most annoying show I have ever seen on food network_

I gotta say, esquared, that I find comments like this rather annoying. No, not becuase I agree or disagree with your viewpoint. But the fact is, the on/off switch works in both directions, and you could have ended the problem at any time.

This is something I have never understood. If you find a show annoying, or boring, or beneath you, or any other reason to dislike it, change the damn channel. Or turn the TV off and read a book. Or do something else you find enjoyable.

TV is a numbers game. By staying tuned in to a bad show you are contributing to the low quality of programming. On the other hand, if nough people would turn off the crap the quality might improve.


----------



## chefross

I watch the Food network channel occasionally just to see who the next celebrity Chef is going to sell him/herself out to.

Last week I found Aaron Sanchez has a show on. I didn't think he would sell himself out for ratings. A few years back a peer of mine that I went to college with, who is now a popular Napa Valley Chef, has done the same. When I asked he why, her reply was to get her name out there. I said her food should be the thing that does that, not some forgettable television program.

Why are Chefs promoting themselves this way? To me....the only thing it does is make them look foolish.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Chefs do it because it's extremely flattering, nicely remunerative and good press.  Nothing blows smoke up your backside as sweetly as television. 

In addition to everything else, Bobby Flay was mentored by Jonathan Waxman, and was an extremely accomplished cook and chef long before becoming a hugely successful restaurateur and television personality.  If you think you can outcook him, you're entitled to your opinion.

Guacamole is often pronounced "wahk - a - MO - lay" by people who speak Spanish, with a silent or nearly silent "g."  It's one of those Spanish speaking things.  If you can get the gua sound halfway between "gwah" and "wah" that's right too.  Pronunciation is often regional, and sometimes individual, but the "g" in "gua" is almost always sounded significantly softer than in English. 

Flay is Stepahnie March's husband.  March is indeed an actress and does  have a recurring, starring role as an ADA on Law and Order SUV.  As it happens, she speaks pretty good Spanish.  So do I.

BDL


----------



## oceanpamela

I started out working at a restaurant where Bobby Flay was working, also.

All of us found him to be an annoying nerd.

I thought he was ok, so when I left, he answered an ad at a restaurant I was new chef of.

I hired him, he came and he was good, quick. He was on the grill. Everything he cooked, he cooked perfectly.

The man isn't creative, he just knows how to grill. He's one of my top "Chefs not to like EVER."

He left in two weeks, but not before he made a deal behind my back w a friend who was working there, while her restaurant was getting ready to open, down in the East Village, in a few months. She needed money and didn't know the line, but I hired her to help her out, anyway. They started conspiring together.

In two weeks, on a Friday night, when business was at full speed, he called to tell me he was quitting.

He got a job at China Grill and thought that the chef there was much better and uber professional, he didn't want to work in my crap kitchen.

I was hurt and just went on....

The next week, the chef at China Grill got such a bad review in the Times, he and his whole staff got fired.

Meaning Bobby got fired along with them all.

And moi ? I got a write up by Gael Greene which was one of the best write ups I ever had....and the first.

I was 26. And a now hot shot chef.

So elated. 

And to think I let Bobby Flay tell me I wasn't good enough for him.

He went to the Buckhorn restaurant for a throwdown, next to my bro's house in New Mexico.

They laughed him out of town.

I see him occasionally when in Sag Harbor when he's at the 7/11 buying hot dogs before playing golf..

I'm usually buying a giant diet coke.

He is one of the most annoying chefs I have EVER known.


----------



## chickentexas

No, I do not find him to be arrogant. He is very knowledgeable and confident.


----------



## chefedb

If it had not been for Jerry Kirschner his Connections and his money, Bobby would not have made it as far as he has.


----------



## chefedb

And she is quite attractive to.as well as good actress


----------



## kippers

ChickenTexas said:


> No, I do not find him to be arrogant. He is very knowledgeable and confident.


I don't know who he is but I do know what the green eyed monster jealousy looks like./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## luv2cthemouse

oops, double post


----------



## luv2cthemouse

esquared said:


> I was watching a Bobby Flay show the other day and he had his wife on. They were grilling on a rooftop and she kept saying walkamole instead of guacamole. I have never really liked Bobby Flay since his second appearance on Iron Chef Japan when he stood on his counter top and I believe was given the win to shut him up. Now fast forward to a few days ago when I see him and his wife on a rooftop cooking. I found her just as annoying as her husband. I was sitting with my girlfriend saying I wish I was there with them and she says "the food does not even look that good". I look at her and say I don't want to eat the food I want to push them off the roof as this is the most annoying show I have ever seen on food network. I think food network has beyond a doubt jumped the shark with this episode. It was so bad I had to watch it.
> 
> So is it just me or do others find Bobby Flay a arrogant jerk? I have eaten at his restaurant in New York and it was good but I just can't like this guy at all and always root for him to lose on iron chef.


regarding her pronunciation - if you are saying it correctly, the "g" is silent. It should be pronounced wok-a-mo-lei

And yes, he is an arrogant jerk. I get the impression he thinks he is the only person on the planet who can cook decent food.


----------



## chef n nod

I first caught Bobby Flay on Food Network's _Grillin' and Chillin'_. Then I started watching_ Hot Off The Grill_.

I always thought that _Jacqui Malouf_ was his wife! Her looks had nothing to do it either. It just seemed she was the perfect balance for him, especially throwing him a quick verbal bailout if things went a little too live from time to time. Two different hosts mind you, but I thought that she was at least as good for him as Ed McMahon was for Johnny Carson.


----------



## kippers

luv2cthemouse said:


> regarding her pronunciation - if you are saying it correctly, the "g" is silent. It should be pronounced wok-a-mo-lei
> 
> And yes, he is an arrogant jerk. I get the impression he thinks he is the only person on the planet who can cook decent food.


Luvy have you got any recipes for indecent food ?


----------



## mikelm

YEAH! I'm up for some indecent-food recipes! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

Mike


----------



## prettycake

I don't think Bobby Flay cares. after all he is only an Iron Chef, w/c we do not find here.


----------



## pollopicu

I think Bobby Flay used to be a lot more arrogant than he appears to be today. I remember watching a show of him cooking with this country boy, and the country man was discussing something about how red the meat was, and Bobby made a comment along the lines of "red, like your neck?", and I thought that was totally uncalled for.

there are also rumors that he fathered January Jones' baby, who father's identity is still a mystery as far as I know.

As far as the pronunciation of Guacamole, the G is certainly not silent.






It's the same thing with the word chorizo. Emeril pronounces it as Sho-rees. It's Cho-(r)eeso, with a rolling r, and an O at the end.


----------



## munchie1

Hi, esquared.  I think it might just be you.  I find him adorable.  I do get nervous when he doesn't measure stuff, however.  Maybe that's just me....


----------



## vic cardenas

Trust me, it's not just him. I find him extremely annoying. I guess he's not as bad as Paula Dean or Guy Fieri, but he's very, very annoying, and a much bigger douche.


----------



## thor

Vic Cardenas said:


> Trust me, it's not just him. I find him extremely annoying. I guess he's not as bad as Paula Dean or Guy Fieri, but he's very, very annoying, and a much bigger douche.


I'm ashamed to admit I liked Fieri when he first started DDD, but after about a dozen episodes he started to annoy the hell heck out of me. Then when Page productions severed ties and the stories started coming out about how rude he is to female chefs and homophobic, I saw I made the right choice.

Back on topic, I liked Flay in Boy meets grill, but that was it...all the throwdowns, Iron Chef (and I agree....jumping up on counter was exceptionally rude), etc is too much Flay. He does great grilling, but the crap personality far overshadows his talent.


----------



## cook2feed

I share the same thoughts about him. I did not watch that particular episode as I promise myself not to watch him anymore.  It is not too far fetch to think that he will attract another person of his own kind.  I guess they deserve each other.


----------



## vic cardenas

To anybody that watches him for the grilling. Stephen Raichlen has 2 shows that are much finer than Flay's. BBQ University and Primal Grill.

Primal Grill is probably my favorite cooking show.


----------

